# Please help identify my FAB 4! Thanks!



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have no idea what these 4 fish are... might be hybrids... thank you for your help!
Some of the video is out of focus... they just will not stay still enough!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know mbuna so I can't help with fish 1,2,3 but fish 4 is a "red" peacock (can't call it more than that with its unknown heritage) and with that much color at that size in a tank full of mbuna bigger than him he was likely hormoned.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

I see a couple of red zebra's as well as OB zebra's. 
Yellow lab
Albino socolofi
Auratus
A couple of peacocks
This looks like trouble down the road to me. What size tank is this?


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks lilscoots and aicardi! 
I know what they all are except the 4 in question. The tank is a 75 gallon. I will soon outgrow it.
Here's what I do know:

Qty	Fish	Sex	male	female
1?	Raphael Catfish 
1?	Raphael Catfish?	
1?	spotted pleco	
2f	Yellow lab	
1f	johanni 
1f	yellow fin mbamba
1f?	Snow White, Psuedotropheus Socolofi (Albino)
1f	Kenyi	
1f	auratus
10	hybrid fry - unsexed	mix yellow lab/red zebra (1/2-3/4")
3 hybrid fry - unsexed mix johanni/red zebra (3/8")	
1m	Cobalt Neon
1f	Cobalt Neon
1?	dragonblood
1m	Red Zebra (tank boss)
1m	Green Afra
1?	Demasoni
1m	johanni male
1m	Blueberry OB Zebra
1m	red top hongi
1f?	Mozambique OB Zebra
1m	Pundamilia fryereri Nansio Bay?
1m	white top afra

4? - the remaining ones I'm trying to get identified from the video... now, Fish #4 has been identified as some variant of a red peacock. As far as his color being in with a tank full of mbunas, when I bought him from Petco (yes, yes, I know... sometimes I literally cannot help myself!) he was living in a tank full of mbunas... and backed them down on several occasions as I watched. that's what made me decide he might well be tough enough.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fish 1:Seems to be a White Top Hara
Fish 2: Orange Blotch Red Zebra
Fish 3:Most likely hybrid
Fish 4: Hybrid peacock as it seems


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks cichlidman14!


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

No problem


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm guessing that beautiful Male, fish number 1 is a Pseudotropheus Minutus. Not sure if that's still the name of it... but that's what it looks like to me. I have a Hara, I believe the same cichlid man was saying, but doesn't look close to what you have. Here's a Minutus.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's a pic of my Cynotilapia sp. ''Hara'' Gallireya Reef btw.. so you can see the difference from your fish.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't think any of these fish pictured are "hara", even miDnIghtEr20C's.

Minutus is not a common fish in the hobby, and this fish has been often misidentified. I think Minutus is unlikely. Certainly not Afra or Demasoni. Many different "Zebra" type fish... not a good Zebra Chilumba either.

The first male looks like a lot of Mbuna, but may be a hybrid. Poor quality Elongatus Likoma seems closest. Elongatus hybrid maybe, or just call him Zebra hybrid.
Second seems like an OB Zebra, hard to tell if a pure race, but an attractive fish.
3rd... maybe a Greshakei hybrid which are very common.

You have a really nice Metriaclima Callainos OB.... the white spotted one.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

noki said:


> I don't think any of these fish pictured are "hara", even miDnIghtEr20C's.


If not I better get a hold of Live Fish Direct. Bought two off of them. Have a Male and Female who's holding! Anyhoo... ya... that's what my receipt says. Looks just like the fish on this sites directory... but I digress.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

miDnIghtEr20C said:


> noki said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think any of these fish pictured are "hara", even miDnIghtEr20C's.
> ...


There is M. pulpican being sold as "White Top Afra" on the Live Fish Direct site. Does your receipt say "White Top Afra" or " Hara"?

http://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=290


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

noki said:


> I don't think any of these fish pictured are "hara", even miDnIghtEr20C's.
> 
> Minutus is not a common fish in the hobby, and this fish has been often misidentified. I think Minutus is unlikely. Certainly not Afra or Demasoni. Many different "Zebra" type fish... not a good Zebra Chilumba either.
> 
> ...


noki, after looking at a lot of photos, and looking really closely, I'm inclined to go with Fish #1 being the Elongatus Likoma like you said, or some hybrid with that in it. The video may not have done him justice, but he's a really gorgeous fish, one of my favorites! But he can be kind of a jerk... I hope I don't have to rehome him...

also, you're the only one so far guessing on Fish #3... and thanks on the compliment on my blueberry... I think he's gorgeous, too. I wish he'd man-up a little bit, though. He lets the others push him around a bit much, and he's plenty big to push back...

thanks everyone for all your help!


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

noki said:


> miDnIghtEr20C said:
> 
> 
> > noki said:
> ...


Ya they don't have the link to the fish I was sold.. When I ordered them, this was sent with them.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

noki said:


> I don't think any of these fish pictured are "hara", even miDnIghtEr20C's.
> 
> Minutus is not a common fish in the hobby, and this fish has been often misidentified. I think Minutus is unlikely. Certainly not Afra or Demasoni. Many different "Zebra" type fish... not a good Zebra Chilumba either.
> 
> ...


I agree with Noki on all points.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

miDnIghtEr20C said:


> Here's a pic of my Cynotilapia sp. ''Hara'' Gallireya Reef btw.. so you can see the difference from your fish.


I'm not as experienced as some of those commenting..but that looks like a White Top Hara male to me. It looks "stockier" for his size than any of my males,..but the coloring, barring, eyes etc. look like Hara to me. Just curious why this doesn't look like a Hara to some folks?


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Ya.. that was right after he ate. Hopefully it turns out LFD didn't sell me anything wrong. Hopefully when he gets bigger he'll start to slender out. I only feed these guys once a day.


----------

